# Questions to ask childminder



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello
After weeks of researching childminders i am down to final two who have the experience we are looking for to take care of our son.
  Any ideas of questioms we may ask face to face? On paper they seem too good to be true so needing to make sure we pick the right one.
Thanks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

go and see them in their house with LO when other children aren't around...your LO will be able to explore and you will get a  feel for the childminder and house...we only visited one as she was recommended and even though our LO is now at pre-school we still let her spend a day a week during school holidays there as she was perfect for us x


----------



## JParker (Feb 4, 2016)

I don`t think that with the help of questions you can find out how a childminder is good in nurture of children. Introduce both of them to your child, maybe your son will make the final choice. It is very important to get along with a childminder and have personal sympathy.


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Agree, you need to go and meet them with your child.  Its about how the place feels, does it seem to suit your child, do they seem to get on with the childminders, also how about you, can you talk to them easily? Depending on age and routine of your child ask about eg, nap time,where will they sleep, if they go out will they be back for a nap, do they do a school run, if so how long does it take (my daughter loved this when she did  it a few times, my son would have hated it). My other top tip would be to agree a plan with them for if lo is upset when you leave. My daughter cried the first few times, which I knew she would, and that would make me cry, so we did a very quick handover and I left before she saw me cry (I drove round the corner and sobbed for 5 mins), childminders texted me 10 mins later to let me know she had settles, a d sent a pic later.


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

As all others have said you really do have to go along and see their homes, their children if they have any and of course any other children that they may look after and what the setup is like.

We very fortunate indeed to have found our childminder, in essence she kind of chose us as she had 2 LO's, one the same age as our AS and didn't want to take just any child into her home to share it with her daughters, this I liked. 

Our childminder was a deputy headteacher at a local school before becoming a FT mum, her sister had adopted and so she had an extensive knowledge of attachment and basically how kids work! Our AS has thrived in her care, but if he hadn't been happy in her home or playing with her kids or with her I wouldn't have taken the decision to leave him in her care.


----------

